# Took a trip over to Boone IA today



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Got to take a trip over to Boone IA today on the 4014. Lots of people came out to see it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm so jealous I can't stand it! You're very fortunate.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

great pictures. I like that you have the trains mag about the bigboy back in steam.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

bigdodgetrain said:


> great pictures. I like that you have the trains mag about the bigboy back in steam.


There was a copy of the magazine for each passenger.


----------

